

Ask HN: Best blogging platform for multiple blogs on one site? - 10smom

I would like the option to add blogs based on themes and project that have nothing to do with a my personal blog.  It would be nice to have all those blog feed into one blog and be able to have specific themed blogs at different location.  For example,  If I create a community site for my town it would be nice to have that blog on that community web site as well as listed on my personal blog?  I guess similar to what techcrunch does.
======
cpr
WordPress 3.0, hands-down. Easy to install multiple blogs in one platform,
each entirely independent of the others (including themes).

Domain mapping: <http://ocaoimh.ie/?p=89495930>

Getting started with 3.0 multi-site:
[http://weblogtoolscollection.com/archives/2010/06/02/wordpre...](http://weblogtoolscollection.com/archives/2010/06/02/wordpress-3-multisite/)

Another multi-site tutorial, perhaps slightly out of date:
[http://ottopress.com/2010/wordpress-3-0-multisite-domain-
map...](http://ottopress.com/2010/wordpress-3-0-multisite-domain-mapping-
tutorial/)

It's easier these days thanks to 3.0's built-in multi-site support.

Hope this is helpful.

------
d4
I'd have to go with Posterous. There's a menu on the side of the front page
where you can easily alternate among your blogs. Easily editable settings, no
need for tuts to figure anything out.

